
PyCon 2010 Wireless Network (success) - wglb
http://www.tummy.com/Community/Articles/pycon2010-network/
======
schacon
i just want to say that the wifi there was really good. i go to a fair number
of conferences and it's always very impressive when the wifi is that good for
that many people.

